# Wie wird man mit Juwe Reich? Tipps BITTE!



## Deathtyrann (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt Juwe auf 525 und schon ein paar Rezepte eigentlich genung! Aber wie soll man denn bitte mit Juwe so viel Gold verdienen wie alle/die meisten sagen? Ich bin immer Arm in WoW ich glaub mein Goldstand ist grad 214g oder so. Also habt ihr Tipps wie ich mit Juwe schnell an Gold komme? 
Ich kaufe schon ungeschliffene und verkaufe sie geschliffen also manchmal stell ich sie dann mit 5g weniger rein als der Vorbieter manchmal auch um 10 -20g aber ich werd in min. überholt das der Artikel wieder günstiger ist. Ich möchte endlich mal einen großen Goldbestand haben so das ich auch bedenkenlos Reppen gehen kann bei 2 Rüstungen + 1 fürs PvP.
Also habt ihr Tipps für mich?

Deathtyrann


----------



## Russelkurt (27. Juni 2011)

es kommt auf deinen server an, ob du mit juwe reich werden kannst. ich hab bei mir die beobachtung gemacht, dass bei uns sehr, sehr viele juwe skillen wegen den spezialsteinen und deswegen der große reibach bei der allianz von norgannon durch juwe nicht so schnell machbar ist. und für das verkaufen gibts tipps hier auf buffed:

stell dein zeug mittwoch abends gegen 22 oder 23 Uhr rein, da enden die ersten raids und die leute wollen ihre neuen sachen sockeln. dann: was ist dein zweitberuf? bergbauer leiden selten unter juwelenmangel, damit kannst du gold sparen und demnach deinen profit erhöhen... sowas fiele mir da ein.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2011)

schaut nicht so aus als würdest du damit viel Gold machen könne... Welche Klasse hast du?

Gut Gold kannst du immernoch mit den random Zul Inis machen und den dort gedropten Random Loot!


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. Juni 2011)

Reich wird man nicht durch Berufe, sondern durch Questen. Und durch ganz viel Kleinmist. Immer alles looten etc. (ich hab nur durch Dailys und Loremaster und Ruf-farmen über 25k auf einem Char, da war dann vielleicht ein Teil das ich als Lederer gemacht habe dabei).

Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, in Kombi mit Bergbauer gehts besser. Oder du kaufst die Erze baust sie auseinander und stellst die daraus resultierenden Steinchen geschliffen oder ungeschliffen ins AH. Guck nach welche Steine besonders wichtig sind. (Spontan würden mir die reinen Agi und reinen Int Steine einfallen).


----------



## Agasul (27. Juni 2011)

Verkauf die rohen Steine beim Händler, der gibt dir 100g für 20Stück.
Ich hoffe mal du bist noch Bergbau, damit du die Erze sondieren kannst.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2011)

Agasul schrieb:


> Verkauf die rohen Steine beim Händler, der gibt dir 100g für 20Stück.
> Ich hoffe mal du bist noch Bergbau, damit du die Erze sondieren kannst.



xD war der gut!

da fällt mir ein, günstig erze kaufen und sondieren ABER die grünen steine entsprechend der Juwe Daily verkaufen! dan können die schon 20g das stück bringen


----------



## Russelkurt (27. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> xD war der gut!
> 
> da fällt mir ein, günstig erze kaufen und sondieren ABER die grünen steine entsprechend der Juwe Daily verkaufen! dan können die schon 20g das stück bringen



Stimmt, die steine entsprechend der juwedaily verkaufen bringt einiges. viele juwies sind auf das ah angewiesen um ihre steine an den tagen zu kaufen, wenn sie sich nicht selber ihre vorräte ansparen. zum teil kosten die bei uns im ah bis zu 40g das stück. vorallem die nachtsteine sind an entsprechenden tagen so teuer.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2011)

Mit Juwe wird man schon lange nicht mehr "einfach so" reich. Da musste schon auf nen Contentpatch oder neues Addon warten und die entsprechend vorbereiten, um wirklich schnell viel Gold zu machen. 
Sich nen Monopol aufzubauen ist so gut wie unmöglich geworden, da wie schon jemand hier gesagt hat, extrem viele Leute Juwe sind.


----------



## Saure_Gurke (27. Juni 2011)

Mit Juwe machste gut Kohle.....
man muss nur wissen wie.....


----------



## macro (27. Juni 2011)

Allein mit dem Beruf Juwelenschleifer kann man zwar Gold machen, das hält sich aber in Grenzen. Am besten verdienen kann man mit den Sammelberufen. Also Kräuterkunde, Bergbau und nicht zuletzt Angeln. 
Nimm dir Zeit, schau längerfristig was im AH zu guten Preisen verkauft wird und überlege wie hoch der Gegenwert (Zeitaufwand) ist diese Mats zu farmen.


----------



## BoP78 (27. Juni 2011)

Also "reich" werden an sich is mit Juwe eher schwer.

Was sich aber halbwegs lohnt:
Obsidium- und Elementiumerz kaufen (ich setz mir als Obergrenze pro Stack immer 27,5G) und sondieren.
Die "kleinen" Steine größtenteils an den NPC verkaufen - meiner Erfahrung nach gehen Karneol und Nachtstein
im AH meist für 8-12G pro Stück weg, die restlichen Farben solltest Du - wie erwähnt - an den NPC verkloppen.

Interessant sind die raren Steine - vor Allem Infernorubin und Gluttopas lohnen hierbei.
Einfach im AH checken welcher Schliff am meisten bringt (teilweise bringen sogar die ungeschliffenen mehr) und rein damit.

So lassen sich pro Stack Erz im Schnitt ca. 10-15 Gold Gewinn machen (hab letztes WE bei 300 Stacks ca. 4k gemacht) - is zwar kein Vermögen,
aber für Verzauberungen und reppen reichts ein bißchen (außer Ihr seid Dauerwiper^^).

Achja - und als allgemeinen Tipp fürs AH: Die Steinchen immer nur 12 Stunden einstellen (reicht locker - meist sind sie nicht mal ne halbe Stunde drin 
wenn man einen guten Preis hat) - bei 24h darf man 30 Gold Anzahlung hinblättern - is ärgerlich wenn die Stacks dann nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## Karrramba (27. Juni 2011)

Du machst WAS???



> stell ich sie dann mit 5g weniger rein als der Vorbieter manchmal auch um 10 -20g



Entschuldige die Frage, aber wenn Du Gold verdienen willst, wieso verschleuderst Du die Teile dann?

Ein kurzer Exkurs in die Gedanken der wow-Käufer:
Wer einen Stein braucht, kauft sich den günstigsten - und der steht immer oben (gilt ja auch bei anderen Waren, zumindest Waren, die nicht stapelbar sind: was kaufst Du?). Und sofern der Preis nicht extrem überzogen ist (z.B. Klobiger Infernorubin für 200G, während Feingeschliffener für 100 G angeboten wird), wird der dann auch gekauft. Dazu musst Du nicht 5 G tiefer liegen. Das macht nur die Preise für Dich und alle anderen Juweliere (langfristig!) kaputt. Der Günstigste (und damit oben in der Liste) ist man schon, wenn man 1 Kupfer günstiger ist oder besser: gleicher Kaufpreis, aber dann den Gebotsspreis um 1 Kupfer unterbieten! Dadurch ist man auch oben in der Liste, aber hält den Preis einigermaßen konstant.

Leider verstehen das wohl die wenigsten - Motto: hauptsache verkauft - und bieten ihre Waren zu günstig an.

Kaum jemand kauft einen geschliffenen Stein, den er nicht braucht, nurweil er zu billig angeboten wird. Und wenn etwas zu billig angeboten wird, dann ist das nichts anderes als entgangener Gewinn für DICH als Anbieter! Denn der Käufer wird ihn möglicherweise einfach aufkaufen und teurer ins AH setzen. Das hättest Du dann aber auch gleich haben können!

Tipp 1: Nie, NIE einen Stein billiger reinsetzen als den Rohling, auch nicht um zu skillen. Kannst Dir dann die Zeit für das Schleifen gleich sparen. Du willst doch GOLD verdienen!

Tipp 2: Biete Deine Künste gegen ein passendes Trinkgold (5G oder 10G sollten dabei mindestens rausspringen, besser mehr, insbes. bei den Kaufvorlagen der Meta-Steine) im Handelskanal an (inkl. Posten Deiner Schleifkenntnisse), um dadurch zu skillen oder eben Gold zu machen. Geht besonders gut, während man auf den Dungeonfinder wartet.

Tipp 3: Außerhalb der Gilde und Freundeskreise niemals Waren oder Dienstleistungen kostenfrei anbieten, auch nicht zum Skillen. Die Spieler merken sich das ganz genau (wenn auch von einzelnen Anbietern, sondern insgesamt). Und kommen die einmal auf den Geschmack, wird die Bereitschaft abnehmen, überhaupt mal etwas für die Zeit Anderer zu bezahlen. "Generation kostenfrei" lässt grüßen!

Tipp 4: Wenn man unbedingt einen Beruf wegen des Bonusses erlernen möchte, muss es nicht unbedingt Juwelier sein. Alle Herstellberufe bieten nahezu den gleichen Vorteil (sowohl Lederer und Schied als auch Juwe, Alchi + Inschriftler). Lediglich Schneider + Ingenieure haben andere Boni, die aber wiederum nahezu gleichwertig sind. Lediglich die Boni der Sammelberufe sind grundsätzlich deutlich schwächer (Bergbau wg. Ausdauer für Tanks allenfalls).

Tipp 5: Rohlinge kaufen und geschliffene Steine verkaufen kann sich lohnen, wenn Du eine ordentliche Spanne dazwischen hast (20 G sollten es schon sein, je nach Stein). Ist das nicht der Fall, kann es passieren, dass die AH-Verkaufsgebühren den Gewinn wieder aufzehren. Dann hast Du im Endeffekt nichts davon gehabt. Und wenn eine kleine Summe übrigbleibt, der Stein dann aber nicht verkauft wird, musst Du ihn erneut inkl. der Einstellgebühren ins AH setzen. Und dann ist wirklich nichts mehr von einem "Gewinn" übrig.

Tipp 6: Sondieren und Rohlinge verkaufen. Wie schon von anderen gepostet ist das hilfreich bei den Daily-Steinen (aber nur, wenn Du genug davon hast).

Tipp 7: Ähnlich wie beim Entzaubern suchen Spieler machmal nach Sondierern. Auch dafür sollte man Trinkgold nehmen. Schließlich kannst Du in der Zeit keine Quests machen und dadurch Gold verdienen. Ich nehme je Stack immer 2 Erze oder 3 G.

Tipp 8: Es kommt manchmal vor, dass Juweliere ihre Steine wirklich extrem günstig ins AH setzen im Vergleich zu anderen Steinen. So war bei uns letztens ein "Agiler"-Metastein im AH für 69 G - 5 mal eingestellt von einem Spieler. Das nächte Angebot lag bei 99 (wenn man bedenkt, dass die Vorlage i.d.R. gekauft werden musste oder sich hätte für 1k Gold und mehr verkaufen lassen, muss man fleissig schleifen, damit das wieder reinkommt). Ich habe alle aufgekauft, 2 wieder eingestellt für 1 Kupfer niedriger und beide innerhalb einer halben Stunde verkauft.


----------



## FrankyB122 (27. Juni 2011)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Also "reich" werden an sich is mit Juwe eher schwer.
> 
> Was sich aber halbwegs lohnt:
> Obsidium- und Elementiumerz kaufen (ich setz mir als Obergrenze pro Stack immer 27,5G) und sondieren.
> ...



300 Stacks? Was außer farmen und schlafen machst Du sonst noch so im Leben?

Was mich an WOW interessiert sind Instanzen und Schlachtzüge, das ganze Gelumpe mit den Berufen, farmen etc ist vielleicht ganz nett für jemanden der viieel Zeit hat. Wenn man aber eh nur ein-2mal die Woche spielen kann, dann ist das Interesse, diese Zeit auch noch mit farmen zu verbringen bei 0.
Ich plädiere dafür die ganzen Berufe, Gold, Handelssystem etc aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Wenn ich ne Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will hol ich mir halt eine und kein Rollenspiel......


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juni 2011)

FrankyB122 schrieb:


> 300 Stacks? Was außer farmen und schlafen machst Du sonst noch so im Leben?
> 
> Ich plädiere dafür die ganzen Berufe, Gold, Handelssystem etc aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Wenn ich ne Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will hol ich mir halt eine und kein Rollenspiel......



Die 300 Stacks sind aus dem AH gekauft, verarbeitet und wieder zum Verkauf reingestellt.

Wenn du keine Berufe, Gold, Handelssystem, etc. willst, dann benutz sie nicht. Dich zwingt ja keiner dazu.


----------



## BoP78 (27. Juni 2011)

Richtig - die Stacks waren aus dem AH.

Und das ganze Handelssystem entfernen wir doch natürlich gleich aus dem Spiel - extra für Dich Franky - dann is mehr Platz für Äpiik Luut...


----------



## Saure_Gurke (27. Juni 2011)

FrankyB122 schrieb:


> 300 Stacks? Was außer farmen und schlafen machst Du sonst noch so im Leben?
> 
> Was mich an WOW interessiert sind Instanzen und Schlachtzüge, das ganze Gelumpe mit den Berufen, farmen etc ist vielleicht ganz nett für jemanden der viieel Zeit hat. Wenn man aber eh nur ein-2mal die Woche spielen kann, dann ist das Interesse, diese Zeit auch noch mit farmen zu verbringen bei 0.
> Ich plädiere dafür die ganzen Berufe, Gold, Handelssystem etc aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Wenn ich ne Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will hol ich mir halt eine und kein Rollenspiel......



Ich weiß net wo dein Problem liegt, wenn man mit einem vernünftigen AH Addon die Stacks mit nur einem Klick kaufen kann anstatt, 3 geht das recht fix. Wieso farmen wenn es wer anders macht 

Wenn Sie dann einen guten Preis haben, ist es umso besser. Dann schreibt man sich ein Makro was das Sondieren erleichtert und du drückst halt ne Std lang die Taste, mit automatisch plündern, und schaust dabei deine Lieblingsstaffel.

Wenn man nur 2 mal die Woche spielen kann/will dann muss man halt auch mal damit klar kommen das man nur wenig G besitzt. Und muss deswegen die Leute die halt mehr Zeit mit Ihrem Hobby verbringen nicht verbal verurteilen. 

Für die Einen ist WoW eine Wirtschaftssimulation und manche können damit sehr gut umgehen, für die anderen ist es ein Rollenspiel, die letzteren können beides.


----------



## Cantharion (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe immer 50-100 Stacks weil es sonst einfach langweilig wird und sondiere die.
- Steine die man manchmal für die Juwe-Daily braucht behalte ich bis man sie dafür benötigt und verkaufe sie dann in Großen Mengen.
- Wenn man einen Trans-Alchi hat sollte man Inferno Rubine und / Shadowspirit Diamonds draus machen (meta) und diese entsprechend schleifen.
- Rest entweder an den Händler verkaufen oder Ringe/Ketten daraus machen und diese entzaubern.

Wenn du nicht viel gold hast fang klein an bis du mehr investieren kannst.

Wenn du dann mal ein paar Tausend gold für mats ausgeben kannst sollte es für dich kein Problem sein mit wenig Zeit viel Gold zu machen.

/e: und wenn steine extrem günstig drin sind kauf sie und setz sie teurer wieder rein. habe z.B. violette geschliffene Steine gekauft und für mehr als das doppelte wieder verkauft.



FrankyB122 schrieb:


> 300 Stacks? Was außer farmen und schlafen machst Du sonst noch so im Leben?
> 
> Was mich an WOW interessiert sind Instanzen und Schlachtzüge, das ganze Gelumpe mit den Berufen, farmen etc ist vielleicht ganz nett für jemanden der viieel Zeit hat. Wenn man aber eh nur ein-2mal die Woche spielen kann, dann ist das Interesse, diese Zeit auch noch mit farmen zu verbringen bei 0.
> Ich plädiere dafür die ganzen Berufe, Gold, Handelssystem etc aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Wenn ich ne Wirtschaftssimulation spielen will hol ich mir halt eine und kein Rollenspiel......



Er hat selbst geschrieben dass er die Erze im AH kauft.
lesen->denken->dann eventuell flamen.

Nur weil dich PvE interessiert muss man die Berufe (aka Sachen für die deine Fähigkeit anscheinend nicht ausreicht) nicht gleich entfernen.
Wirtschaft ist des RL's und sollte auch in einem "virtuellen Universum" seinen Platz haben - Eine Welt ohne Handel ist einfach nicht glaubwürdig.

Für Berufe braucht man nicht viel Zeit. Wenn ich 15 Minuten damit verbringe mach ich ein paar hundert/über 1000g.
Feste Raids sind für mich viel Zeitaufwendiger - vor allem da man immer zu bestimmten Zeiten on sein muss - was ich mir NIEMALS vornehmen würde.


----------



## Duudoo (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also ich weis nicht was das Problem ist, ich mach mit Juwe sehr schnell viel Gold.

wie schon von den Vorposter gesagt. Sondieren und die Steinchen dann entsprechend der Juwe-Daily verkaufen. 

Was genau sondieren? 
Also ich sondiere Obsidiumerz und Elementiumerz. Pyriterz zahlt sich leider noch nicht aus, ist leider zu selten und die AH-Preise sind enorm, vielleicht kommen irgendwann mal neue epic Steine dann wirds auch mit Pyriterz funktionieren, schaun wir mal. 
Um ehrlich zu sein muss man die Erze gar nicht mal farmen, die meisten Spieler stellen die 20er Stacks Obsidiumerz oder Elementiumerz auf meinem Server um die 20g ins AH. Verstehe leider nicht warum ist aber so.

Wenn du zum Beispiel um die 3000g hast und alle Erze aufkaufst, ist zwar krass alles zu Sondieren aber mit dem Makro gehts auch schneller:

Einfach auf die Taste "1" stellen und gegen Erze kämpfen 

/cast Sondieren 
/use Elementiumerz
/use Obsidiumerz



Jetzt einmal zu meiner Theorie:

AH-Preis: 20 Stack Obsidiumerz/Elementiumerz kostet 20g
Sondieren von 20 Stacks geht 4 mal
Ein grüner Stein kostet um die 5g. 
Auch wenn man nur einen Stein bekommt verliert man nichts, den man hat dann wieder 20g, man bekommt aber besttimmt nicht nur ein Steinchen, meistens sind es mehr (2-3 Steine)

Dann einfach mal mit dem AH vergleichen. Leider sind auf dem Server bei mir nur die Daily-Steinchen teuer, den Rest der grünen Steine muss ich leider beim Händler verkaufen. Ab und zu zahlt es sich auch aus mit Karneol.

Blaue Steine verkaufen sich aber noch gut, vorallem Infernorubin, da kriege ich um die 50-80g 

Also ich würd vorschlagen du schaust mal auf deinem Server um wieviel Gold welcher Stein am besten geht 

MFG Duudoo


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juni 2011)

Bei uns auf dem Realm gibt es so Spezialisten die ihre Steinchen tonnenweise verramschen... geschliffene Steinchen kosten so gut wie garnix mehr - ab und an kannste sogar welche kaufen und teurer beim NPC verkloppen.

Idioten... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Juni 2011)

Jupp, Infernorubin kostet um die 80-120 Gold, je nach Wochentag. Die geschliffenen Steine liegen teilweise um 30-40 Gold unter diesem Preis. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es Spieler gibt, die absichtlich die Marktwirtschaft kaputt machen.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (27. Juni 2011)

Karrramba schrieb:


> Tipp 4: Wenn man unbedingt einen Beruf wegen des Bonusses erlernen möchte, muss es nicht unbedingt Juwelier sein. Alle Herstellberufe bieten nahezu den gleichen Vorteil (sowohl Lederer und Schied als auch Juwe, Alchi + Inschriftler). Lediglich Schneider + Ingenieure haben andere Boni, die aber wiederum nahezu gleichwertig sind. Lediglich die Boni der Sammelberufe sind grundsätzlich deutlich schwächer (Bergbau wg. Ausdauer für Tanks allenfalls).



Das kann ich so seit Patch 4.1 nicht bestätigen. Ich habe 2 Tanks und einer ist VZ/Schneider (Schneiderei nur zum skillen von VZ), den 2. habe ich extra auf die Kombi Bergbau/Juwe gesetzt und level ihn gerade, wegen der Vorteile des Juwe für die Tank-Klasse.

Bergbau bringt 120 Ausdauer über Bonus Zähigkeit (entspricht imho genau dem Bonus des Alchi mit 40% mehr Wirksamkeit eines Fläschchens)
Juwe bringt den aktuell wichtigsten Wert Meisterschaft über die Steine. 67 gegenüber 40 Erhöhung macht eine Erhöhung von 108-162 Meisterschaft bei einer Anzahl von 4-6 Steinen im Char. 
Ein Schmied hätte ohne Juwe über die 2 Sockel nur 80 Meisterschaft.

Schmied + Juwe wäre somit das Optimum für einen Tank.

jmtc

Terrorzapfen


----------



## Stancedancer (27. Juni 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Bergbau bringt 120 Ausdauer über Bonus Zähigkeit (entspricht imho genau dem Bonus des Alchi mit 40% mehr Wirksamkeit eines Fläschchens)
> Juwe bringt den aktuell wichtigsten Wert Meisterschaft über die Steine. 67 gegenüber 40 Erhöhung macht eine Erhöhung von 108-162 Meisterschaft bei einer Anzahl von 4-6 Steinen im Char.
> Ein Schmied hätte ohne Juwe über die 2 Sockel nur 80 Meisterschaft.
> 
> ...



Du kannst nur Ausrüstung tragen mit max. 3 Juwe-Only Steinen. Das macht 27 *3 = 81 Punkte mehr Meisterschaft als ohne den Juwe-Beruf


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Juni 2011)

mich hats reich gemacht, weil ich gerne mal ne stunde in der hauptstadt stehe und meine künste anbiete. ich poste einfach meinen beruf aber vermeide tunlichst auf TG hinzuweisen.
viele fragen dann was sie dafür zahlen müssen. ich antworte dann, "nur dass, was du geben möchtest"
manchmal krieg ich für 5 steine fünf gold. manchmal für einen 50. ist verschieden.
viele nehmen mich auf die FL, sind sozusagen stammkunden. es rechnet sich. und während ich aufs bg warte hab ich eh nichts sinnvolles zu tun.

auch solltest du schauen welche steine begehrter sind als andere.
schleif drei oder vier und preise sie dann mittwoch abend oder am wochenende im /2 an. etwas günstiger als das AH.
spamme aber nicht. ein post in fünf minuten reicht vollkommen.
oft wirst du dann angeflüstert ob du dieses oder jenes schleifen kannst.

lege keinen wert auf tg. trinkgeld ist ne freiwillige sache. wenn man es verlangt, dann nennt man es lohn.
die kunden sind dankbarer wenn sie dein tg selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kauf auch Erze im AH (meistens an WE weil da die Preise bei uns meist niedriger sind). Will ich rare Gems rausbekommen nehm ich Elementiumerz und schleif diese dann (AH für Preise checken, auch vorm Vorlagen-Kauf) und dann ensprechend reinstellen. Will ich eher seltene Gems rausbekommen, nehm ich Obsidiumerz und transe dann hinterher (mit Trans Alchi) alles was geht zu Metas (paar Steine behalte ich für Eigenbedarf -> Juwidaily), diese schleif ich dann wieder. Hab ich noch seltene Gems über mach ich daraus die Ringe / Ketten etc und entzauber diese (ggf dann noch Rollen-Vz oder Rohmats verticken, je nach Server, oder halt Eigenbedarf). Die raren Ketten / Ringe vk sich teilweise auch sehr gut bei uns.

Einziges Problem bei uns ist allerdings die niedrige Bevölkerung.. mehr als 1-2 Gems pro Sorte rentieren sich fast nie.. So muss man leider öfter das AH checken ob man ggf welche nachschleifen muss. Wenn du anfängst mit so etwas und nicht einschätzen kannst was du mit den Gems vom Sondieren anstellen solltest oder wieviel ein Stack auf deinem Server maximal kosten darf damit du noch Gewinn machst, kannst du dir auch mal das Addon "Ore Crusher" anschauen. Das hatte ich am Anfang auch für 1-2 Wochen genutzt um erst mal ein groben Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.

Irgendwas beim Händler zu verticken lohnt sich bei uns auf dem Server idR überhaupt nicht. Aber grad weil die Server da sehr unterschiedlich sind, ist es auch schwer allgemeine Tipps zu geben. Was auf einem Server viel einbringt, kann auf einem Anderen ein Minusgeschäft sein.

Bei uns siehts in etwa so aus: (Juwidaily Steine am jeweiligen Tag 20-40g, Metasteine 200-500g, Rote geschliffene rare 100-250g, violette / orange noch um die 80-200g und der rest meistens um die 50g < allerdings stark schwankend in nem großen bereich von 10-200g).

Eigentlich hatte ich aber nur mit dem Sondieren angefangen um meinen Eigenbedarf (Hauptsächlich für die Daily) zu decken ohne farmen zu gehn und mit +- 0 rauszukommen, an guten Tagen hab ich aber mit 30-60 Mins Aufwand 5k Gold + gemacht und meinen gesamten Eigenbedarf an Gems auf der Bank geparkt.


----------



## veryarrant (28. Juni 2011)

FrankyB122 schrieb:


> 300 Stacks? Was außer farmen und schlafen machst Du sonst noch so im Leben?



Schon einmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass man sich die Stacks auch kaufen kann? 
Sofern ein gewisses Grundkapital vorhanden ist kann man mit Juwe/BB sehr sehr viel Gold mit geringem Zeitaufwand machen. Und zwar durch einfaches sondieren.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:

200 Stacks Elementiumerz für 20g/Stack gekauft = für 4000g Erz eingekauft

Nach dem sondieren kam folgendes heraus:

1119 Gems insgesamt, die schon einen reinen Gewinn von 1595Gold ausmachen, wenn man sie direkt wieder beim Händler verkloppt.

Das tut man natürlich nicht, sondern verkauft einige im AH, was den Gewinn vervielfacht. Ich habe das mal grob überschlagen, indem ich mich auf die Infernorubine(~75g) , Gluttopas' (~15g), Karneole (~15g) und Dämonenaugen (~20g), die bei uns auf dem Server recht gut gehen, beschränkt habe und den Rest beim Händler verkaufte.

Ich kam so auf ungefähr 12.000 Gold, was in etwa 300% Gewinn sind.
Desweiteren gehen derzeit auch Traumsamaragde, Jaspis, Hessonite und Ozeansahpire für über 10g/Stück weg, was den Gewinn weiter erhöht.

Der Zeitaufwand ist minimal. Das Sondieren kann eine gute halbe Stunde dauern, und dann wird nach und nach ins AH gestellt was auch kaum Zeit benötigt. 
Falls jemand an einer genauen statistischen Auswertung interessiert ist, kann er sich ja melden.


Viele Grüße


----------



## madmurdock (29. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Stimmt, die steine entsprechend der juwedaily verkaufen bringt einiges. viele juwies sind auf das ah angewiesen um ihre steine an den tagen zu kaufen, wenn sie sich nicht selber ihre vorräte ansparen. zum teil kosten die bei uns im ah bis zu 40g das stück. vorallem die nachtsteine sind an entsprechenden tagen so teuer.



Nur faule Leute und/oder Vollidioten kaufen diese Gems so teuer. Aber mit diesen Leuten macht man halt Gewinn.

Schlaue kaufen sich entweder in Massen Erz fuer 25g oder weniger raus (1 Random Gem kommt immer raus durchs dissen und ist 5g wert), so dass man hier keinen Verlust machen kann (rote/lilane Gems kommen immer mal raus, die die Differenz zwischen 25g Einkauf minus 4x5g Minimumerhalt kompensieren), oder erstehen die Juwedaily gems an Tagen, wo sie nicht fuer die Q benoetigt werden.

Gehen bei euch die Drachenaugen weg? Wenn ja, dann mache die Daily halt jeden Tag und verkauf das Ding fuer 200 bis 300g. Einen Vorrat von mind 30 bis 60 gruenen Gems solltest du dir aneignen, damit du problemlos die Qs fuer ne weile machen kannst. Und nicht vergessen rechtzeitig "nachzudissen" bzw guenstig nachzukaufen.


----------



## Laberede (29. Juni 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> über 25k auf einem Char



Boooaaach. Laß mich raten - dich nimmt keine mit in Raids weil du komplett unverzaubert und ungesockelt bist ?
( sorry, da muß ich doch echt mal gehässig sein )


----------



## Saalia (30. Juni 2011)

Laberede schrieb:


> Boooaaach. Laß mich raten - dich nimmt keine mit in Raids weil du komplett unverzaubert und ungesockelt bist ?
> ( sorry, da muß ich doch echt mal gehässig sein )



äpfel und birnen?

ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ?

gibt ne nette übersicht zum geldverdienen mit Juwe beim goldgoblin...

und ansonsten, wer in diesen tagen als juwe kein geld verdient, is selber schuld


----------



## Duudoo (30. Juni 2011)

Tja leute mit dem patch 4.2 ist aus mit schnell gold machen...die schweine sind draufgekommen  die grünen gems sind nur mehr 25 silber wert wenn man sie beim händler verkloppt. ((


----------



## madmurdock (30. Juni 2011)

Duudoo schrieb:


> Tja leute mit dem patch 4.2 ist aus mit schnell gold machen...die schweine sind draufgekommen  die grünen gems sind nur mehr 25 silber wert wenn man sie beim händler verkloppt. ((



Jap. Doof. :/


----------



## Rolandos (19. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Jupp, Infernorubin kostet um die 80-120 Gold, je nach Wochentag. Die geschliffenen Steine liegen teilweise um 30-40 Gold unter diesem Preis. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es Spieler gibt, die absichtlich die Marktwirtschaft kaputt machen.



Jup genau das, ich gehörte auch dazu  weil mir die Überteuerten Preise irgendwann auf den Keks gingen. Warum soll man nicht billig verkaufen? OK ist natürlich Markwirtschaftlich ein Verlust, aber ein Spiel wie WOW hat nichts mit Marktwirtschaft zu tun, es ist einfach ein Spiel. Auf alle Fälle ist man sein Kram los und wenn es Spieler kaufen um es weiter zu verkaufen, so hat nicht nur Einer etwas davon. 

Schade das es nicht mehr so geht wie in Diablo 2 ging. Da zog man los und sammelte alles was einem unter die Spielfigur kam, was die Spielfigur nicht brauchte, auch wenn es was episches war, hat sie einfach in einem Dorf auf den Boden geworfen, und viele Spieler freuten und zankten sich. 

Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich wieder anfangen WOW zu spielen und vielleicht machen dann einige mit ,alles was man nicht braucht einfach zu verschenken. 
Repkosten, ist das einizige Problem, weis nun nicht ob das Gold der Kills und das Questgold dazu reicht.


----------



## Bismark72 (19. Juli 2011)

Das muss aber serverabhängig sein, bei uns gehen geschliffene Infernorubine teilweise für 250g. 150 aber mindestens. Dafür kostet ein Stack Erze aber auch minimum 60g.


----------

